# Advice on pressure washing vinyl siding house



## bnew17 (Feb 19, 2010)

Im wanting to pressure wash my house this weekend since we are gonna have some warmer weather...the house is all vinyl siding. Ive only pressure washed decks and sidewalks before so i would like some input on siding. Thanks


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> no different...just let it rip! I do it all the time on mine.



I remember at my old work a guy was pressure washing the building. It was made of the "stucco" type material and he was mixing bleach in with it...?


----------



## LRanger007 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mix chlorox and water 50/50 in a tank sprayer and spray and let soak in for a couple of minutes and then pressure wash.  It wi kill the old fungus and mold and make it cut loose.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 19, 2010)

Spray it down with a soap and bleach solution with regular pump sprayer first. Try to pressure wash at a downward angle as not to force water behind it. Do mine at least once a year on the northside. Good luck.


What psi is your washer? If it is over 2000 make sure you keep your distance and use a wide tip.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 19, 2010)

> Try to pressure wash at a downward angle as not to force water behind it



Big +1 there.   If you aren't careful, you're stream will get between pieces of siding and separate them.   Always make sure your pressure stream is pointed so that the water can't get under the siding.


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 19, 2010)

Pump sprayer, Dollar General's brand of bleach, half and half ( water,bleach) solution and a wide tip. Have fun!


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Feb 19, 2010)

when you do one, remember this- start on the bottom, and work up with the chemicals- you wont get streaking.

the "evil" mix:

use a 5 gallon bucket, fill halfway with clorox- stir, and as its rotating, add JOMAX- available at hardware stores/wallyworld- 
as you add the Jomax, watch for the bleach to change over to a different color, usually a blue- thats the point its ready to spray with a pumpup sprayer-
ANY mold/mildew will die instantly if sprayed with this mix as long as the sun is shining on it- the reaction is amazing. Its there...its brown....its.....gone.
 It will also wilt most plants, and grass.

spray from the bottom up, let it change over the mold, and hit it with the pressurewasher BEFORE it dries out- try not to breathe too much of the mist.

guarentee you you`ll do the house in half the time as usual.


----------



## stev (Feb 19, 2010)

Make your self a house wash mix with 12% bleach and house soap to make the bleach stick to the siding with an x-jet.Apply the solution from bottom up .rinse from top down.If you do it the opposite way the solution will streak .


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 20, 2010)

If you got a two story house you can get an extender I got mine from Harbor Fright its fiberglass and will do just about any two story house. It extends to 20 something feet. It works great they are about $90.00 but keep you from going up and down on a ladder. I can do my whole house start to finish in about an hour about 15 minutes a side.


----------



## SakoL61R (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 on the JOMAX mixture!






Ed in North Ga. said:


> when you do one, remember this- start on the bottom, and work up with the chemicals- you wont get streaking.
> 
> the "evil" mix:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 21, 2010)

If your windows are sealed with putty, DON"T pressure wash the windows. In a few months, every bit of the putty will crack, and eventually fall out.Re-puttying windows is a job for experts for it to look right.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 21, 2010)

I take a typical weed killer sprayer and fill it with half bleach, half water.  Then go around and spray my house with it.  Then turn around and start at the part of the house I started the bleach/water mix and get to pressure washing.

Works well for me.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 22, 2010)

One more thing, don't try and pressure wash the screens.  It will chew them up unless you back way off.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 23, 2010)

well guys i Pressure washed the house saturday in the beautiful weather we had... i couldnt reach the middle of the front of the house above the front door. it was too high...how do yall go about getting the places on the roof that are real high? I ended up using the 50/50 bleach , water mixture and it worked great.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 25, 2010)

liquid laundry dtergent and clorox in a 5 gal bucket. use ur pressure washer to suck it up and spray on ur house. most pressure washers have a detergent hook up. in order, mix 1 cup laundry soap to 1 gal bleach, rinse house with low pressure, spray with soap solution, wait 5 min, rinse with reduced pressure, u shouldnt need very high pressure. be wary of gables, vinyl has a tendecy to pop out along the rake line. jomax is great, but expensive. the solution above works just as well.u can drill out ur soap tip in order to hit high spots. it is not about pressure with vinyl, it is all about getting the soap on it.i washed house for 12 yrs as a sideline, tried wvery soap out there.


----------

